# MD DNR Boat Auction



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/auction/


Link to the DNR boat auction. I have no idea about this auction or the quality of the boats. I found it today and wanted to share.

JEff


----------

